
task_t considered harmful: security design flaw in iOS/macOS kernel - devnotnull
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2016/10/taskt-considered-harmful.html
======
0x0
What an absolutely amazing tour-de-force of a devastating design flaw in all
versions of macOS and iOS and tvOS and watchOS!

The negotiations detailed in the bug report timeline about meetings between
"senior apple and google leadership" for keeping this secret past the general
deadline really underlines that.

